# Got My P238 some questions now



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

:mrgreen: I got my P238 two weeks ago and took it to the range last week, sweet gun. I purchased this to replace my

Kel Tec 380 pocket carry. This is head and shoulders above it. the sights alone make it worth the money.

You point it and fire and it hits the target. It still fits comfortably in my back pocket. Its all you can ask for

in a personal protection piece.

The action was a little tight at first but smooted out as i shot it. Ended up doing 100 rounds that day and I

had a big smile on my face. Only complaint i have is that the mag is a little hard to load, maybe because it

was stiff and first time used. Also I was having some FTFs but im chalking that up to using Remington UMCs

that i had laying around and gaining a reputation for poor quality. Will be picking up some more ammo

shortly and will do some follow on that and let u know what i see.

*My questions:*

Does Sig or anyone else offer a speed loader for the magazines? i have one that is supposed to be

universal but doesnt work good with my P238.

I have the Dual Tone Version with the Grey Grips which i think are ugly, I purchased this one as it was the

only version my dealer had coming in for awhile and better then nothing, is anyone offering replacement

grips for the gun yet? I really dont want to purchase the wood grips from Sig, dont think they are worth the

money. Also thinking of doing Houge slip ons if they are offered for my gun, any thoughts from anyone.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

mesz13 said:


> :mrgreen: I got my P238 two weeks ago and took it to the range last week, sweet gun. I purchased this to replace my
> 
> Kel Tec 380 pocket carry. This is head and shoulders above it. the sights alone make it worth the money.
> 
> ...


If you find something that is compatable with a Colt Mustang, it'll probably function in the capacity you seek. Not much in the way of accessories is available yet as it is a new model.


----------



## Sledzep01 (Oct 21, 2009)

I just bought a P238 about 10 days ago. It sounds like we have the same ugly grey grips. I really want the black. 
Both of my mags load fine (I bought the extra 2 days later) But they look a little different at the top

Here is a quick range report. I have about 350 rounds through it now.
First off there is very little recoil, it pushes back into your palm more than the barrel jumping up.
In the first 100 rounds, twice it the slide did not go all the way forward after slipping another magazine in ti reload. It never happened while shooting.
I went home and cleaned the gun again
the next 50 rounds there were NO malfunctions at all
After cleaning the gun again I ran another 200 through it with 1 failure to eject about 50 or so into the 200.

I think it shots great, it is very concealable and I love that it is a mini 1911!!

Sled


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

A Hogue grip sleeve:



> *HandAll jr. *fits most .22, .25 and .380 pocket pistols such as:
> *Order number 18000*​ Walther PPK, PPK/s, and PP American Arms Davis Accutec Colt .380 Gov. and Mustang Seecamp Intratec Jennings Beretta and Taurus tip- ups Raven AMT AR-15 rifles


Should fit just fine of the Sig 238. Grips for the Mustang may fit, but due to the change in the profile of the back strap due to the added removable mainspring housing they might fit a little funky; that being said, the options for Mustang grips is also limited, I haven't found any "rubberized" grips for the Mustang, the only things I find are wood and plastic. There are some nice checkered wood grips available, but if wood's not your thing you kind of SOL.



Sledzep01 said:


> I just bought a P238 about 10 days ago. It sounds like we have the same ugly grey grips. I really want the black.
> Both of my mags load fine (I bought the extra 2 days later) But they look a little different at the top
> 
> Here is a quick range report. I have about 350 rounds through it now.
> ...


I'm glad you like it, but the 238 is no more a mini 1911 than a Glock 36 and I wish people would stop saying that. I know, I'm being a stick in the mud, nitpicking, stickler for details, but other than the slide design the Mustang, Mustang +II, Gov't .380, and Sig 238 don't have much in common with the 1911. The Government .380 comes closest, but it's still no 1911. The Sig 232 comes closer with it's removable mainspring housing, but it's still a different animal.

No grip safety, different firing mechanism, different locking mechanism etc put them in a class all on their own.


----------



## Sledzep01 (Oct 21, 2009)

For a new guy like me it seems the same.
I have no mud or sticks here so it seems the same for me :mrgreen:
I like that is is SAO and I can carry it cocked and locked (I know the SLIDE does not lock)
Add in the slim single stack grips and itis just what I wanted... Only smaller

Next will be the Kimber Ultra CDP II in 9mm

Sled


----------



## gtriever (Oct 17, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> I'm glad you like it, but the 238 is no more a mini 1911 than a Glock 36...<edited for brevity>
> No grip safety, different firing mechanism, different locking mechanism etc put them in a class all on their own.


As a fellow 1911 shooter, +1. Having said that, I believe most people make the comparison because the manual of arms for the P238 is similar to the 1911. That, among other things, influenced me to buy one.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

gtriever said:


> As a fellow 1911 shooter, +1. Having said that, I believe most people make the comparison because the manual of arms for the P238 is similar to the 1911. That, among other things, influenced me to buy one.


Very true, that's why I love my Colt .380s but technically, given the differences, I'd say it's actually closer to the Hi Power, although the firing mechanics of the Hi Power are definitely different than the 1911, Mustang, or Sig 238.

I want a 238, but I'm waiting to for a couple things:

1: For Sig to get all the bugs worked out.
2: To see if they come out in the other sizes and with a steel frame.

If Sig comes out with a steel frame in the Mustang +II size, I'll be all about it.


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 24, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> A Hogue grip sleeve:
> 
> Should fit just fine of the Sig 238. Grips for the Mustang may fit, but due to the change in the profile of the back strap due to the added removable mainspring housing they might fit a little funky
> 
> ...


Mustang hole spacing is the same, and the grips work, but they do not align correctly with the grip frame. They are functional but not pretty.

My collection includes a lot of "mini-1911s". I agree with you that the Colts and Sigs are not true mini-1911s. They have the 1911 manual of arms and controls, but internally they are a different animal entirely. Their heritage is mostly Star, and that is apparent with disassembly.

The most accurate mini-1911s are the older Llamas in .380, up to about 1950. They are an exact miniature of a 1911A1 in every detail except they lack grip screw bushings, and the mainspring housing pin is threaded. They are fine guns and excellent shooters. I have 4 that I prize highly. You can still find mint examples if you look long and hard.


----------



## jjgold (Oct 29, 2009)

I ran 50 through my new 238 today for the first time and it functioned flawlessly! I am keeping my fingers crossed but I hate the magazine...any replacement recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jjgold said:


> I ran 50 through my new 238 today for the first time and it functioned flawlessly! I am keeping my fingers crossed but I hate the magazine...any replacement recommendations?
> 
> Thanks


What do you hate about the magazine?


----------



## jjgold (Oct 29, 2009)

sharp egges...and seemed cheap


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If you can find Colt Mustang mags, those will work. They run about $32.00 ea.


----------



## gtriever (Oct 17, 2009)

They'll fit, but I had problems with the last round feeding from the Mustang mag. Have you noticed that, or should I try reforming the feed lips?


----------



## photoman12001 (Dec 3, 2009)

*P238 Review*

I just completed a review of my P238. You can check it out here http://digitalperspective.org/firearmreviews.aspx. Just follow the P238 link.

In short, the Hogue Jr slip-on works great and I recommend it. I too dislike the SIG magazine. I think it does feel cheap. See my comments in the review. I bought 2 Colt Mustang magazines from Midway USA for about $20 a piece I think. They have worked flawlessly so far. The reviewer on Midway's site is correct about the extra material at the top front of the magazine. Just don't seat the top round in the mag all the way to the rear and it's not a problem. I had no problem with the finish on my magazines though.
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=384834

I think all the P238 models are ugly except the one I bought; all black, rosewood grip panels, tritium sights.


----------



## WildBillTX (Jan 21, 2012)

*WildBillTX*



Growler67 said:


> If you find something that is compatable with a Colt Mustang, it'll probably function in the capacity you seek. Not much in the way of accessories is available yet as it is a new model.


an answer to your question on speed loaders... I have an HKS#943 single mag...it's adjustable and takes many single mags with various ammo variations. Handles my P238 just fine


----------

